# 1927 Schwinn built Ben Hur



## JerryP42 (Jan 10, 2017)

Here's my first prewar bike. According to the crank it is a 1927 Schwinn. Still have to find a few parts for it, Chain, Pedals, possibly some cross bar handlebars and most importantly figure out what I am going to do about wheels and tires (I'm taking suggestions)..


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 11, 2017)

Good looking ride! Welcome to the sickness! Are they 26 or 28" wheels? Robert Dean sells repop 28s that are nice. Otherwise, John in San Diego has nice repop 26" Chain tread tires. Hope to see her on a ride soon!


----------



## chitown (Jan 11, 2017)

Great bike! Can you post the serial # so we can add to the Schwinn serial # project? Thanks in advance.

I used these for tires on my steel clad rims.

A mild abrasive pad on my dremel (on lowest setting) was used to remove the yellow text.

On my '31 Schwinn:


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 11, 2017)

Those are 28" rims. Luxlow sells some ready to run wheel sets but they'll set you back about six bills. That's really the downside to the 28" bikes is an affordable set of wheels/tires. Nice looking bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## JerryP42 (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks guys!! Here's a pic of the dated crank and the serial # Chitown.


----------

